# can i put a plecostomus with convict chichlids



## drphil (Mar 21, 2012)

I recently set up a 20 gallon tank and introduced a pair of convict chichlids, who have mated and are now taking care of some wrigglers in a hole in one of the rocks. The algae is starting to build up in the tank and I would like to get a plecostomus or a chinese algae eater to clean the algae. Would the convicts kill it? The female is 1 inch, male is 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Snails may work better in a tank that small. Or just a bit of elbow grease when doing water changes.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cichlids eat snails I think. Try a clown pleco they don't get very big(4inches at the most).


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldn't, just leave the cons in the 20, they'll likely kill the pleco.


----------



## drphil (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'm not going to get a pleco, but maybe I'll try some snails. If they eat the snails, I guess I'll have to try elbow grease.


----------



## Mbunagasm (Mar 22, 2012)

Lots of flat rocks/tight crevices in the back and you could add a bristlenose cat. They stay small and hide in crevices no convict could get to. Ideally get a little pump to add a current though the rockwork, bristlenose cats love current.


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

I wouldn't add anything.


----------



## drphil (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll pass on a catfish. Mainly I was interested in someone to clean the algae. I got some snails, but the male con is trying to eat them.


----------



## SmokeyMcTree (Mar 28, 2012)

You have to be careful when breeding with plecostomus's. they work the night shift, and when the cichlids are resting they'll suck the eggs up.

i would get snails. or a chinese algae eater should be fine. just nothing large.


----------

